
Giant Artificial Wall Under Antarctica Could Stop Catastrophic Sea Level Rise - everdev
https://www.iflscience.com/environment/scientists-think-a-giant-artificial-wall-propped-up-under-antarcticas-ice-sheets-could-stop-catastrophic-sea-level-rise/all/
======
tomrod
One climatologist I spoke with during grad school days said something that
stuck with me: we are past the point of abatement, and beginning the cycle of
adaptation. While cynical, it seems more on point than articles like this
proposing huge geoengineering projects in the age of distrustful
authoritarianism.

